# an untouched textile factory in the middle of nowhere, Austria



## anthrx (Jun 8, 2018)

Founded in early 1800's the complex was initially used as a hand weaving mill. Following 30 years of manual work the means of production changed when the small mill was bought by a young interpreneur who changed the concept to include hydropower. A few years after that, the mill changed owners again when it was decided to enlargen the mill and convert it into a fully functional factory, instead of a small hydropower driven mill.

Successively more and more looms and heavy machinery were added when a textile producer outsourced his production because of monetary advantages. During WW2 the production was stopped and the factory used for producing telecommunication materials for the military.

Because of the decline of the texile industry in Europe and outdated machinery the factory had to close for good in the 2000's. Now it's slowly consumed by nature and open for urban explorers like me.

Full Album: (70+ photographs) https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157669234673708/with/42217673072/

Full Blog Post: an untouched textile factory – Urban Exploration – inwordsandpictures



DSC_7178 by anthrax, auf Flickr
1


DSC_7224 by anthrax, auf Flickr
2


DSC_7237 by anthrax, auf Flickr
3


DSC_7241_1 by anthrax, auf Flickr
4


DSC_7252 by anthrax, auf Flickr
5


DSC_7259 by anthrax, auf Flickr
6


DSC_7272 by anthrax, auf Flickr
7


DSC_7302 by anthrax, auf Flickr
8


DSC_7308 by anthrax, auf Flickr
9


DSC_7336 by anthrax, auf Flickr
10


DSC_7350 by anthrax, auf Flickr
11


DSC_7382 by anthrax, auf Flickr
12


DSC_7394 by anthrax, auf Flickr
13


DSC_7414 by anthrax, auf Flickr
14


DSC_7425 by anthrax, auf Flickr
15


DSC_7431 by anthrax, auf Flickr
16


----------



## HughieD (Jun 8, 2018)

That's a big wow from me.


----------



## Echo Seven (Jun 8, 2018)

That's a great find. Looks like you could still bang out a tune on the piano.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jun 8, 2018)

Beautifully shot, thanks for sharing this little gem


----------



## smiler (Jun 8, 2018)

You struck lucky there Anthrx, great set, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 8, 2018)

That is so lovely.its in mint condition.thats is so my kind of place.i even went through yoir full Flickr album and read your blog.shsme I was not going to Austria anytime soon.i would be emailing you ha ha.great stuff


----------



## Gromr (Jun 8, 2018)

This is a bit special isn't it. Fantastic.


----------



## anthrx (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> That is so lovely.its in mint condition.thats is so my kind of place.i even went through yoir full Flickr album and read your blog.shsme I was not going to Austria anytime soon.i would be emailing you ha ha.great stuff



Make sure to hit me up if you ever come. I'll show you around.


----------



## anthrx (Jun 10, 2018)

and thanks everyone for the kind words, deeply appreciated.


----------



## darbians (Jun 29, 2018)

Great stuff. My first spot in Austria.
It's crazy how well preserved the used clock cards are.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2018)

Can't believe it's in such great condition, them yarns look so clean and non of the machinery is trashed! Probably not so many thieving pikies and chavs about! Wonderful stuff


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 20, 2018)

Beautiful write up! Really enjoyed your pics, thanks!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 21, 2018)

What a fantastic find. Beautiful photos and such a lot of interesting stuff. Love the shelves full of yarns.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 24, 2018)

Can't believe I missed this when it was first posted - I agree with the comments above, beautifully shot photos.


----------

